# 99 Pathfinder valve tapping noise at idle



## OE812 (Jun 4, 2006)

I just purchased a 99 Pathfinder with 99,000 miles. I noticed a valve tapping noise at idle when engine is at normal operating temperature. The oil level is fine.

Does this engine require a valve lash adjustment? If not, what could be the problem?

Thanks,

jeff


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Go with a thicker oil and see if that helps quiet it down. The lifters are hydraulic, no adjustment.


----------



## OE812 (Jun 4, 2006)

A thicker oil puts more stress on an old engine. Is this something that is a detriment to the life of the engine?


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

i have same problem. same ticking when engine revolotion is around 1500 rpm.
what is the suggestion for thicker oil, 15-40? and why? mine is around 170000 miles.


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the same problem on my 95' XE..I'm alittle weary about using a thicker oil, especially after my Auto Tech instructor and ASE certified mech. for like 40 years told me not to, because it won't help anything..And that it will just put further wear on my engine because the holes drilled in my engine were designed for 5W30..


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

dear friends, i went to a shop related to exhaust systems. they are manufacturing such systems at their facility. anyway.. i wondered if my cat is clogged or not, they removed the manifold and checked it. according to them it is not clogged and no need to replace. so while they were fitting it to its place, they realized that my exhaust manifold gasket was dried and there is a weak gas leak. so i need to replace it to get rid of sound. now i understand where that ticking noise is comming from while idling. it is leaking exhaust manifold gasket,it is not valves... for your information. :thumbup:


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

well i found a hole on firewall under hood close to drivers door. it is for manual hydrolic clutch pump, and there sopuld be a plastic cap but missing, i filled that hole with foam and valve sound inside cabin has gone...


----------

